# I want to send my dog into the after life talk me out of it!



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok so my dog patch knocked my son down today in the yard and broke his wrist (buckle fracture). Darn dog has no boundaries some times. If somebody comes out the slider to enter the back yard he is like a wild animal greeting you (we got him to stop jumping) but he is very excited, does circles in front of you and starts licking your hands, legs etc etc. then as you proceed to walk down the stairs he is literally pushing you along (me and my wife almost fell a couple times too). So in short Im seriously thinkin about going home and putting a bullit into him. He broke my sons wrist for goodness sake, whats next pushing him down a whole flight of stairs, even if it is by accident, still not right. 
P.S I dont need to hear how this is my fault, thanks for any reponses


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't see how any dog would behave that way with proper training and exercise. Of course we have had this argument several times with you when your dog is not behaving the way you want.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

So I guess Im not goin to get any rep points for starting this thread . Should I do him in or what? I dont know about trained but the dog is exercised, at least as much as anybody can do (with a job and family)..........

P.S you remeber me and Patch


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I would get him proper training!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would home him with a family that has the time for training or no kids. 

Believe me I now all about time to work with dogs. I have 7 dogs that all live inside and 2 kids and work full time ( on a sweet vacation right now). I know what it takes to keep them in a state where they can be loose with my daughters ages 5 years and a 9 month old.

I don't think he needs a bullet, but I do think he needs a home that can deal with his energy level.


P.s Of course I remember you how freaking long have you been apart of this forum 

If you can't handle his energy there is nothing wrong with that. I have dogs that not anyone can handle. Highly active and energetic dogs are not for everyone.

The dog I just got I got becasue he has to much drive for his old owners life style. I love the drive so he will fit in here.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think he should be "done in". He didn't purposely do it. He might need a lot more exercise. You could hire someone to take him out and work with him? and maybe a trainer as well. You should be able to tell him to sit/stay and have him listen when he is too hyper or people are coming over. If you can't meet his needs maybe someone who can will be willing to adopt him?


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Patch09 said:


> Ok so my dog patch knocked my son down today in the yard and broke his wrist (buckle fracture). Darn dog has no boundaries some times. If somebody comes out the slider to enter the back yard he is like a wild animal greeting you (we got him to stop jumping) but he is very excited, does circles in front of you and starts licking your hands, legs etc etc. then as you proceed to walk down the stairs he is literally pushing you along (me and my wife almost fell a couple times too). So in short Im seriously thinkin about going home and putting a bullit into him. He broke my sons wrist for goodness sake, whats next pushing him down a whole flight of stairs, even if it is by accident, still not right.
> P.S I dont need to hear how this is my fault, thanks for any reponses


It sounds to me that you have the wrong dog for your lifestyle. You may want to find a new home for him. Save your bullets for home intruders.:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

There is alot of good people out there that would love to give your dog a fitting home. heck if i was closer i would be willing to help you fix that obedience problem. good luck with it.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm kidding about the bullet, I would never do something that nuts, as most people know I talk alot of junk about my Patch! I probably make him sound worse than he is, it really is a case of the other family memebers keepin up with the disipline, its hard for a 6-9 year to correct Patch when he is not doing something proper or for me to be around them all the time with the dog. The other thing is we all love that darn Doggie!!!!!!! so what to do from here, maybe I should just get him a buddy :hammer:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

How many times do you need for us to say "re-home the dog"? This is getting old. We all have families we all have jobs and a good share of us have children. You either take the time to train and excerise your dog or you find a home for him.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> How many times do you need for us to say "re-home the dog"? This is getting old. We all have families we all have jobs and a good share of us have children. You either take the time to train and excerise your dog or you find a home for him.


I love him man!!!!!!! I talk the junk but I could never follow thru with giving him away, it would keep me up at night. I just need to here peoples opinnions


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

My dogs listen to my 3 year old. I don't leave them unsupervised though because that's just asking for trouble.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sometimes the hardest thing you can do when you love something or someone is to remove yourself from their life. You talk "junk" alot. I have to wonder how much you really do with the dog. You say you have a job and family and do not have the time for him. So instead of talking about shooting the dog weather it was a joke or not start training the dog or find someone that can. As he gets older he will need someone to keep in line.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> You talk "junk" alot. I have to wonder how much you really do with the dog.


That was alittle rude, Im no superhero, but I play fetch with him once a day and take him on a 2.5 walk at least 4 times a week. Maybe that isnt enough but is not crated for 15 hours a day like some people do to there dogs while they work. He has access to an acre yard all day during the day, I know that;s not exercise but he is hardly confined.........


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is great that he isn't in a crate during the day and he can stretch his legs but he needs training.... we have said that so many times. A dog doesn't learn if it is not taught. I have friends that train hunting dogs and they have all told me that even if you spend just 15 minutes a day with your dog you will see a difference in a short period of time. 

You found my post rude well I didn't care for the title of your thread of I guess we are even.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is great that he isn't in a crate during the day and he can stretch his legs but he needs training.... we have said that so many times. A dog doesn't learn if it is not taught. I have friends that train hunting dogs and they have all told me that even if you spend just 15 minutes a day with your dog you will see a difference in a short period of time.
> 
> You found my post rude well I didn't care for the title of your thread of I guess we are even.


Fair enough, thanks for posting answers to the thread. I do value your opinion. I'm just all messed up right now. Patch has definitly been a challenge.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Nothing that is worthy doesn't come without challenges. You should set a game plan. Write down a schedule of what needs to be worked on and what you can do yourself and what you might need someone to help you with. Like I said 15 minute a day. You could just start out with some basic obedience.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Your right, I think Im comin to the realization that I might need an experienced trainer to help me thru this, thanks again for the suggestions and help.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Lots of dogs who live outside have no manners. How are they supposed to learn them? An experienced trainer is a good idea, but you have to make sure you follow up on that in the home. He can learn plenty in class and have it fall apart in familiar territory. Maybe being crated once in a while would be good for him, since you say he knows no boundaries. My dogs are crated during the day, but they certainly would never send anybody to the hospital.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Go Read the Leadership Program in obedience... Your dog will only give you as much as you put in.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> I'm kidding about the bullet, I would never do something that nuts, as most people know I talk alot of junk about my Patch! I probably make him sound worse than he is, it really is a case of the other family memebers keepin up with the disipline, its hard for a 6-9 year to correct Patch when he is not doing something proper or for me to be around them all the time with the dog. The other thing is we all love that darn Doggie!!!!!!! so what to do from here, maybe I should just get him a buddy :hammer:


Get another dog? It sounds to me that you can't handle the one that you have. I would consider getting a prof. trainer to work with him. Or consider rehoming him to a family that has the time to work with him more.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Lots of dogs who live outside have no manners. How are they supposed to learn them? An experienced trainer is a good idea, but you have to make sure you follow up on that in the home. He can learn plenty in class and have it fall apart in familiar territory. Maybe being crated once in a while would be good for him, since you say he knows no boundaries. My dogs are crated during the day, but they certainly would never send anybody to the hospital.


I crate him inside at night, but he lives outside 90% of the time when awake, only let him inside for about 1/2 hour a day.........he just cant handle being inside to much stimulation for him, kids toys, food on the table etc. etc. sometimes I think I took the easy way out by making him a primarly outside dog......Dont get me wrong he has some manners he's not a total wild animal, but he could definitly improve espically if he's still barrelling over my kid (it was an accident they were both running up the stairs but still not right). I almost think I shouldnt let him inside the house at all, he thinks he's really missing out on something in there, everytime he hears that sliding door open he's up on the deck in a heartbeat, everytime we walk in or out the house he's trying to get in, I have to give him a firm no everytime, most the time he listens but once in awhile he'll barrell in like he just escaped Rikers

Wingman - I'm not rehoming, has to be worse dog owners out there than me, not everybody can be a rockstar dog owner


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate when I see ppl complain about the dog who is ill behaved. Don't complain, train! That is very easy to fix it is not rocket science but guess what it takes some effort on your part and it sounds like you do not give the dog enough exercise.
IMO you should place the dog because you obviously have no time to put in to him so placing him with a better owner is the best thing to do. if you really want to keep him then stop waisting time complaining about it on the forum (how long did you sit on your computer to write all this) and get out there and work you dog. Obedience classes are not that expensive to go to a group class and get some professional help.

I have over 20 dogs and some with very little training but enough they are manageable around the house. It does not take that long to to teach manners but what it does take is a little time and effort. Dogs are not born knowing how to behave you have to show them. Again if you don't want to put the effort in and you start a BS thread about putting the dog down really you do not deserve to own any animals. SMH what a sad situation.......



Wingman said:


> Get another dog? It sounds to me that you can't handle the one that you have. I would consider getting a prof. trainer to work with him. Or consider rehoming him to a family that has the time to work with him more.


Good post! really you want to get another dog but yet you can't commit to this dog with a little training? also you do not leave two APBT's alone in a yard EVER or with any other breed for that matter. Again your post shows you should not own a dog..... sorry to be a butt about it but really, put the dog down because you are to lazy to train it? OMG I better stop now.....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> I crate him inside at night, but he lives outside 90% of the time when awake, only let him inside for about 1/2 hour a day.........he just cant handle being inside to much stimulation for him, kids toys, food on the table etc. etc. sometimes I think I took the easy way out by making him a primarly outside dog......Dont get me wrong he has some manners he's not a total wild animal, but he could definitly improve espically if he's still barrelling over my kid (it was an accident they were both running up the stairs but still not right). I almost think I shouldnt let him inside the house at all, he thinks he's really missing out on something in there, everytime he hears that sliding door open he's up on the deck in a heartbeat, everytime we walk in or out the house he's trying to get in, I have to give him a firm no everytime, most the time he listens but once in awhile he'll barrell in like he just escaped Rikers
> 
> Wingman - I'm not rehoming, has to be worse dog owners out there than me, not everybody can be a rockstar dog owner


Your dog goes crazy in the house because he wants to be with you so badly, and the house is such a limited commodity that he gets too over excited. My suggestion would be to start bringing him in more and working with him on house manners. Start small by having a dog safe room blocked off where you can put his crate and spend time with him. Once he is allowed in more he won't be as crazy to get in. I don't like to let my dogs spend a lot of time outside because they are house dogs and stinky dogs can't sleep on the couch. They spend most of their time in the house and are very calm doing so. Lady used to love the yard and when I would let her out she would go crazy for a few minutes, but you don't really mind a dog running like mad in the yard for 10 minutes before they settle down, but I know that in the house that can be taxing.

I would also look into setting up a chain out or kennel for him in the yard so that he does not have access to the deck and get the opportunity to knock people down stairs. Let him have the run of the yard during specific times, and make him earn it, have him sit and wait to be let loose, do some obedience when he's out etc. Just keep in mind that he does this because APBTs want to be with their people, and if he spends most of his time alone in the yard it makes him a little crazy and so overjoyed to see you guys that he can't control himself. Just be patient and remember that he is your #1 fan. Lady used to just sit and stare at us for hours sometimes while we watched tv at night, your guy has to fit all of his love into the couple hours he gets with you per day, if he gets more time with you he will be more manageable.

I know where you're coming from, I will not allow an unruly dog to ruin my house, so even if my dogs aren't super stars they all have basic manners, no jumping, no mouthing, never touch people food even if you can reach it, sit stay, place, come all must be known and obeyed. It is hard to get them on track, but once you do it will be well worth it. I went toured a training facility last week and their motto is "8 weeks of training is better than 8 years of wishing you had", it is so true.


----------



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

Im totally resisting every urge to scream at you for this thread and is stupidity. Sounds to me like you cant handle the time nor effort to train such a gentle giant... a yorkie or chihuahua sounds like something you could manage....

call me rude or dislike my post... its a public forum if you don't like responses you get then don't post.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

FloorCandy thanks so much for the post, alot of what you said made sense. Maybe I will introduce him to the house a bit more, he does want to be with us, maybe alittle to much, that was funny about your dog staring out you for hours while watchin TV.

performanceknls, if I cant complain on a pitbull forum what is the proper avenue to do so, you are rude, point blank! I hate when people say I shouldnt own a dog considering all the horrific owners out there. Like I said Patch is probably not as bad as I make him out put he is also no peach. I would hardly call 240 posts on a dog forum in 17 months taking alot of training time away from my dog. As a moderator your post was very disapointing. I always use humor when talking about my dog and if it rubs you wrong sorry, but that has been my style since I've been on here, sorry for wasting your time.

P.S I was joking about another dog, but you know what I'm trolling petfinder right now just for you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Patch09 said:


> FloorCandy thanks so much for the post, alot of what you said made sense. Maybe I will introduce him to the house a bit more, he does want to be with us, maybe alittle to much, that was funny about your dog staring out you for hours while watchin TV.


It makes a very big difference introducing him to being in the house.

When I got Snoop back from his first home he was just a yard dog. The second I would let him out of his crate he would be a tornado because he was so exited by the house. However now a days he is one of my calmest house dogs next to Faith.

He also need more exercise than a couple walks a week and a bit of fetch every day. A tired dog is a happy and well behaved dog.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> It makes a very big difference introducing him to being in the house.
> 
> When I got Snoop back from his first home he was just a yard dog. The second I would let him out of his crate he would be a tornado because he was so exited by the house. However now a days he is one of my calmest house dogs next to Faith.
> 
> He also need more exercise than a couple walks a week and a bit of fetch every day. A tired dog is a happy and well behaved dog.


I think your right about the exercise probably not enough (even though it would be alot for most dogs), ok so now that's 2 people that think introducing to the house will be a good thing. Patch your wish maybe coming true :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can start easy by leasing him in the house. I tie mine to my computer chair where they can experience the house without being able to pumble things. When they are calm enough they get to lay under my chair. Then later when they are full behaved they can roam the room I am in.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> Wingman - I'm not rehoming, has to be worse dog owners out there than me, not everybody can be a rockstar dog owner


Yes, I'm sure there are worse dog owners than yourself, but from what I'm reading there are also better. And if you do love your dog you could give it to a person who could be a better owner than yourself and spend the proper amount of time and energy on the dog to produce a well rounded pit. What would you have done if your child had a friend over and the dog did this to that kid? The newspapers would be buzzing with another "pitbull attack"...and why? Because you're too lazy to take the time to train your dog, and you're to naive to realize that maybe you should rehome this dog so it's trained properly. Sorry to be coming off brash here, but come on now. Do the right thing and own up. Either take the time to train your dog, or rehome it. Like has been said you only get out of a dog what you're willing to put into it.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> performanceknls, if I cant complain on a pitbull forum what is the proper avenue to do so, you are rude, point blank! I hate when people say I shouldnt own a dog considering all the horrific owners out there. Like I said Patch is probably not as bad as I make him out put he is also no peach. I would hardly call 240 posts on a dog forum in 17 months taking alot of training time away from my dog. As a moderator your post was very disapointing. I always use humor when talking about my dog and if it rubs you wrong sorry, but that has been my style since I've been on here, sorry for wasting your time.


No but I would call 240 posts on a forum in the same amount of time that I've been here not a realistic or serious approach (sp) to find out and try to help your dog that you know is unruly.I know since I've been here you have come on here complaining that you can't control your dog several times.And when someone gives you advice,you knock them down and b**ch that they don't know you.
It seems to me that you don't take the time to teach your dog the proper way to act and then b**ch about it.Maybe if you weren't so gd lazy and put forth the effort into your dog,he wouldn't act that way.It's not that he has too much energy for you or your family.It's that you don't stimulize him or his brain enough and then wonder why he acts that way.
DUH!! I guess if I spent all day cooped up in a backyard I would probably feel the same way when somebody finally came out to see me!Geesh!How do you expect the dog to feel!?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Just cause a dog has a whole yard to run around in doesn't mean it's not bored, or overly anxious about having too much space to control. If you wanted a yard dog you should have gotten a better more qualified dog for the job. APBT are people dogs...they LOOOOVEE their people! And depriving them of that is only going to make them want it more like others have already said.

I'm not saying over crating a dog is good, cause it's not, but crating does give a dog a safe place, and helps give a dog boundaries when used properly. So don't knock it before you try it. Our dogs are crated typically no longer then 4 hours at a time...but they are trained and they get to play and go on car ride adventures to places that help keep them well socialized...and guess what... we have 3 dogs(4 at the moment, 2 of them 6 months old, we are watching my parents dog) not to mention we both work more then 40 hours a week so it can be done...it's all about how much effort you want to put into it. Unfortunately by letting it come to this point you have created much more work for yourself.

P.S. Holly is borderline insane LOL 7 dogs in the house with two kids! :hammer:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Get another dog? It sounds to me that you can't handle the one that you have. I would consider getting a prof. trainer to work with him. Or consider rehoming him to a family that has the time to work with him more.


:goodpost:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Patch deffinately needs to become a more inside dog than outside dog. APBT are people dogs they love to be with their families. I like Holly's advice about having him on leash when you first start bringing him in. He doesn't need to run wild and get yelled at. You should choose a quite time like when you all sit down to watch t.v. before you bring him in play a good tiring game of fetch with him so he will lay down. I think with a little effort on your part you will see big changes in Patchs behavior.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Train the dog please or if you can't or don't have the time please find a good home for him. It doesn't sound like he is a bad dog, just an untrained one.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I love the in the house on a leash till he calms down idea, I'm trying it today. This is why I post to this forum for all the great ideas. Thanks 

dixieland - couped up in the back yard, its over an acre back there he's not to couped up, I understand he is still confined in a way, but he as room to roam thru bushes and shrubes and stretch his legs

To every one, I was kidding about another dog, but I am considering getting him a goat to play........ :roll:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Everyone gave Great advice , Patch its not about acres its about the quality of the time they spend outside being worked, played with to totally wear them out. Roaming free does nothing to stimulate their minds. Our dogs become bored easily and will create their own forms of fun that can be all so dangerous or destructive. 
Glad your going to do the indoor leash thing ...

I just moved into a town home my boys have never had this much space indoors and went wild. Duece especially, he is very high energy, after one day of proper corrections he and my terrible shnorkie know NOT to go a head of me or anyone here down/up the stairs they wait their turn and walk up, so it can be done ....
Good luck .....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

15 minutes of training a day IS all it takes. If you don't have time for your dog, you should not own a dog no matter how much you love him. If you DO love him, give him the best life with someone who is able to exercise him daily with runs and get a different dog who does not need so much attention. My puppy is my Kid. I work full time and rush home during lunch in order to run him on days I work. If I cant make it home due to meetings, my sister takes him out for the bathroom and I can totally tell the difference in his behavior on the days he isn't run. If these don't work why not keep your son and dog separated outside where he has room to run and act like a dog, even with Acres to run aorund he wants you to play with him, or your son if not. Totally keep him inside with you all the time your inside and he will not get excited when you go outside! My pup is crazy when I get home with Love and circles running around. He doed not leave my side til I go back to work. I would stop locking him outside alone, too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sydney said:


> P.S. Holly is borderline insane LOL 7 dogs in the house with two kids! :hammer:


Nope I crossed the line I have 2 more on the way  Stack is coming home and Xena from Lisa lol. I am officially insane.

As for crating ALL my dogs are crated and not one of them has behavior issues.

The Leash thing in the house does work well. I saw my friend Aimee doing it many years ago with a pup and used it as well and it has never failed me.

*pssst** Mine actually do have goats to play with lmao. Nubians can get the size of a great dane, but they are not DA  I of course don't recommend it for just any dog. My dogs are raised as ranch dogs so most of them are not Animal Aggressive.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, Patch. This might get to sounding like a broken record here, but along with what everyone else has said.. the time you spend posting on here to complain, is the same amount of time you could be spending with your dog, and training him. This breed is very people-dependant! In other words, they NEED to be around their humans, even if it's something as simple as watching tv, or you reading/posting on here. Holly gave you great advice, bring him inside, on leash, and start there. You don't necessarily need a professional trainer, or to be certified as one, in order to train your dog. You just have to read the information posted on here in the Training Section, and follow it. Find out what works for you and your dog. Spend more time playing with and exercising him, and he'll be much happier as well. You need to teach him limits, manners, and respect! Right now.. he's got it in his head that he's in control, and that's why he doesn't listen! Does he even know sit, down, stay, wait, heel, or come? He needs some basic manners before you can really get him calmed down and behaved in the house. I recommend starting there, if he doesn't, and work your way up. Also, as everyone else stated, you can crate him during the day, just to get him used to being in the house, until you've worked your way up to having him on-lead. 

I'm with everyone else, if you can't or won't take the time to train him and work with him on an everyday basis, then you really should consider rehoming him to someone who can and will put forth the effort. I'm in no position to tell you shouldn't own him, but I can strongly recommend you get to work fast, and involve everyone in the house in his training, as well. He'll respond much better to everyone if they're all involved, and everyone will be much happier in the end. Good luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> Nope I crossed the line I have 2 more on the way  Stack is coming home and Xena from Lisa lol. I am officially insane.
> 
> As for crating ALL my dogs are crated and not one of them has behavior issues.
> 
> ...


lol. Holly is crazy. Some people call tying there leash to you "wearing them". Kinda funny. It works great though because your dog is always next to you so it's really easy to correct behaviors and they can never hide somewhere and get into trouble. It's also great for bonding and leash training.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Does he even know sit, down, stay, wait, heel, or come?


He does all of the above, I have gave him some training, he is also good on a leash. He is not like a wild lion in Africa, I'm not that irresponsible as an owner.

But I will tell you this he will break anyone one of these rules when he darn well feels like it. For instance if he has something that he shouldn't and I tell him to come he will run in the opposite direction and wont let me have what he's chewing. In a calm state he listens perfect, but when he's excited all rules are out the door, in plain english when my dog wants to be a jerk he is one .

P.S thanks for the feedback


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

A dog should listen at the very least 95% of the time he should never avoid you thats a sign of showing dominance seek a trainer or not at very least as I have already said to you read and put the leadership program into action because not doing that is worse for your dog, LOVING a dog is NOT enough you need to show him leadership and boundries and rules this is not a breed that you can screw up with. I'm sorry if you think I'm rude like Lisa before stated you are not right for this breed if you cant put in the major work that this breed nedds everyday! then rehome him with an owner who can show him what he really needs and teach the dog how to be truely happy because he can not be happy being out of control like that. JMO I'm not commenting again on this thread because you don't seem to even really listen to any of the advice knowledgeable ppl are giving ppl who have been in this breed for over 15 yrs not to mention real dog training you insult them and don't take them seriously and they have been doing this a heck of alot longer and fixing dogs like your patch after owners like you give up or let ppl get hurt.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> JMO I'm not commenting again on this thread because you don't seem to even really listen to any of the advice knowledgeable ppl are giving ppl who have been in this breed for over 15 yrs not to mention real dog training you insult them and don't take them seriously and they have been doing this a heck of alot longer and fixing dogs like your patch after owners like you give up or let ppl get hurt.


I listen to the advice why the heck do you think I posted the thread!!!!! I am taking the advice seriously. Thank you for commenting :clap:

Craigslist ad: F/S 20 month old pit, lots of potential, $900.00 BO

its a joke!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> I listen to the advice why the heck do you think I posted the thread!!!!! I am taking the advice seriously. Thank you for commenting :clap:
> 
> Craigslist ad: F/S 20 month old pit, lots of potential, $900.00 BO
> 
> its a joke!


Now you've started listening but at the start of the thread you were making it sound like everything was too hard no matter what anyone was suggesting. Besides when you start a thread with a title like this one you should have expected some heat.

I think you were probably considering putting the dog down for real and thought you would gauge people's reactions before doing anything. Then when you got a negative reaction you tried to play it off as a joke. I doubt anyone would joke like this.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is great that he isn't in a crate during the day and he can stretch his legs but he needs training.... we have said that so many times. A dog doesn't learn if it is not taught. I have friends that train hunting dogs and they have all told me that even if you spend just 15 minutes a day with your dog you will see a difference in a short period of time.
> 
> You found my post rude well I didn't care for the title of your thread of I guess we are even.


:goodpost::goodpost:

It sounds to me like the dog does whatever it wants, OF COURSE you're going to have behavior issues. A walk & fetch isn't all a dog needs, he needs structure too & if that's all you do with him - you're rewarding him for inappropriate behavior. Crating isn't a 'bad' thing, it teaches boundaries - which seems to me your dog lacks of.

It's going to be difficult but you need to teach your dog boundaries now. If you keep doing what you've done, you'll keep getting what you've got.

I'm in agreement with the others of 'rehoming' - if the dog is stressing you out to a point of joking about putting a bullet in him/her - it's unhealthy for both of you. I could never even joke about putting a bullet in my dog.

I was in a similar situation a while back & eventually had to rehome :/. My husband had a black lab that was preexisting to us meeting. When we got a place of our own, the dog came of course but my husband started traveling more (he's a racecar mechanic) so his job became very demanding. The dog did not accept me & got more & more stressed every time Sean traveled. After 3 years of working with him one night he bit at me - that's when we decided to take him back to Sean's mom's place. 6 months before Kenshin biting at me, we decided to get Lex thinking that would alleviate some of the stress when Sean leaves by him having a buddy. That made the situation worse, Kenshin had an strong 'alfa' personality & didn't accept Lex, even as a puppy. Kenshin marked on him several times & when given the chance he'd hump him, a 2 month old puppy?? Overall it was stressful on all of us, the dog has been much happier sense & was a very tough decision but well worth it.


----------



## Trenium (Jun 29, 2010)

Dog's are pack animals, they have to have a place in their pack (You and your family) if they don't know their place they are not happy. Your dog cannot be happy away from the family so much as you explained, and it's the exact reason you have a crazy dog when it comes in contact with humans.

You can't come to a forums with a bunch of dog lovers, threaten to put a bullet in your dog's head and expect positive responses.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Trenium said:


> Dog's are pack animals, they have to have a place in their pack (You and your family) if they don't know their place they are not happy. Your dog cannot be happy away from the family so much as you explained, and it's the exact reason you have a crazy dog when it comes in contact with humans.
> 
> You can't come to a forums with a bunch of dog lovers, threaten to put a bullet in your dog's head and expect positive responses.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


:goodpost: and a very good 2 cents it is!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

working dogs need to AT LEAST FEEL worked. with the proper training and outlets a hyper dog with no manners can be the perfect dog. 
by no means should the dog be put down.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

It sounds to me like you're not a very responsible owner.
Why don't you give the dog to someone who has the time for him,and can train him.
My dogs get over excited too,but the worse they've ever done, is stepped on my moms foot,and happy tinkled on the floor.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Patch09 said:


> For instance if he has something that he shouldn't and I tell him to come he will run in the opposite direction and wont let me have what he's chewing.


Sounds to me like he doesn't respect you. Bruno only had 4 training classes, and is so much better and calmer.
he will also drop anything he gets into his mouth if I tell him too.
Even food off the ground.)and he's still a baby...well 1 year)
You need to be firm.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I would get him proper training!


yep me to if you cant control your dog re home him and get a fish they cant jump out of the tank and hurt any kids


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Patch09 said:


> FloorCandy thanks so much for the post, alot of what you said made sense. Maybe I will introduce him to the house a bit more, he does want to be with us, maybe alittle to much, that was funny about your dog staring out you for hours while watchin TV.
> 
> performanceknls, if I cant complain on a pitbull forum what is the proper avenue to do so, you are rude, point blank! I hate when people say I shouldnt own a dog considering all the horrific owners out there. Like I said Patch is probably not as bad as I make him out put he is also no peach. I would hardly call 240 posts on a dog forum in 17 months taking alot of training time away from my dog. As a moderator your post was very disapointing. I always use humor when talking about my dog and if it rubs you wrong sorry, but that has been my style since I've been on here, sorry for wasting your time.
> 
> P.S I was joking about another dog, but you know what I'm trolling petfinder right now just for you.


well I dont know about the lot worse owners out there, you have an out of control powerful dog that knocked your kid down and broke his arm and instead of training him you are on a forum complaining. You can say he has a good home because he has a big backyard but he is outside 90 percent of his time and how much are you out there? What if he gets loose and knocks somone elses kid down? Sound like not a very good home for a pit bull to me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Nope I crossed the line I have 2 more on the way  Stack is coming home and Xena from Lisa lol. I am officially insane.
> 
> As for crating ALL my dogs are crated and not one of them has behavior issues.
> 
> ...


You have great points! I have over 20 dogs in our care right now and some are clients dogs here for training and they all learned in a few days what they can and cannot do in the house when they have house time. Now I'm a trainer and know what I am doing but as a regular person with a little constancy it can be done easily in a week or so. If you do not know how to start then take the dog to an obedience class it's as easy as that. I have an Aussie and Lab who have jumping issues and are unruly and here for training. It took 5 mins and they do not jump..... very easy to correct if you spend the time teaching it not yelling at them. All my dogs are out in dog runs during the day and yes they do get board. I only have 3 house dogs everyone else lives in the dog runs and comes in at night. But all know how to behave when I give them house time because I work with them during the week. If you only have one dog then there is no excuse not to work with them it only take a few mins a day.



Trenium said:


> Dog's are pack animals, they have to have a place in their pack (You and your family) if they don't know their place they are not happy. Your dog cannot be happy away from the family so much as you explained, and it's the exact reason you have a crazy dog when it comes in contact with humans.
> 
> You can't come to a forums with a bunch of dog lovers, threaten to put a bullet in your dog's head and expect positive responses.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


:goodpost: That was point I am sick of her always complaining about the dog but nothing ever changes then to say your going to put him to sleep, you lost my respect and help right there, I may be a moderator but I can speak my mind when I see a BS thread like this.



gamer said:


> well I dont know about the lot worse owners out there, you have an out of control powerful dog that knocked your kid down and broke his arm and instead of training him you are on a forum complaining. You can say he has a good home because he has a big backyard but he is outside 90 percent of his time and how much are you out there? What if he gets loose and knocks somone elses kid down? Sound like not a very good home for a pit bull to me.


:goodpost: Another great point.......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

So have you started training Patch yet? I might be hard to get into the rhythm of this but it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Patch needs you!! Plain and simple... I wouldn't talk down on crating til u have truly tried it... Mine are crated longer than I would like during the day but I don't have another choice... They crate for at least 12 hours a day... However they get long runs every night over 2 miles... They go every single weekend to the river or the mountains to hike and they are with us from the minute we get home until the next morning to go to work... We also take them with us everywhere we can... We have three kids in cheer,soccer,softball and swim... We have at least one rescue regularly... We have a whole litter of pups rescues coming next week... We run a motorcycle club and we help run the father in laws business... I'm back in school now too... My point is there are people here who have schedules that others can't imagine keeping and we still MAKE time fir our dogs... So please spare me the "I don't have time" bit.... I agree with everyone else train the dog and spend time with the dog or find someone who will make the commitment you are failing at miserably by the way... I don't mean to be a witch but damn I'm tired of hearing excuses from owners then when something happens like someone gets bit or a broken wrist in your case then oh my god it's a horrible dog... No it's THE OWNER!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Patch needs you!! Plain and simple... I wouldn't talk down on crating til u have truly tried it... Mine are crated longer than I would like during the day but I don't have another choice... They crate for at least 12 hours a day... However they get long runs every night over 2 miles... They go every single weekend to the river or the mountains to hike and they are with us from the minute we get home until the next morning to go to work... We also take them with us everywhere we can... We have three kids in cheer,soccer,softball and swim... We have at least one rescue regularly... We have a whole litter of pups rescues coming next week... We run a motorcycle club and we help run the father in laws business... I'm back in school now too... My point is there are people here who have schedules that others can't imagine keeping and we still MAKE time fir our dogs... So please spare me the "I don't have time" bit.... I agree with everyone else train the dog and spend time with the dog or find someone who will make the commitment you are failing at miserably by the way... I don't mean to be a witch but damn I'm tired of hearing excuses from owners then when something happens like someone gets bit or a broken wrist in your case then oh my god it's a horrible dog... No it's THE OWNER!!!


:goodpost::goodpost: Everybody on here has a busy life and we make time for our dogs. There's no law saying you have to have a dog so if you really feel you don't have time for one then *don't have one*. Pretty simple.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

You say you walk him 2.5 hours 4 days a week? You should try walking him 1.5 hours everyday. I think consistency is much more important. Also you should get him a doggie backpack. Put about 10-15% of your dogs weight into the backpack and walk. He should calm down A LOT. Also like the other posts get to training! 
Clicker training is probably the fastest (scientifically proven) to train a dog. 
Karen Pryor Clickertraining, take a look there and see if you find anything useful =)
Like the other posts said let the dog in the house little by little. I personally would get a long leash, wrap it around your waist and attach your dog to it. That way he can follow you around and get to know the routine of the house.


----------

